# Zweieinhalb Jahre Haft für Millionen-Betrug mit Flirt-SMS



## webwatcher (12 Februar 2010)

http://www1.ndr.de/nachrichten/niedersachsen/smsbetrug126.html


> Weil er rund 190.000 Singles mit einer SMS-Kontaktbörse betrogen hat, muss ein 30-Jähriger für zweieinhalb Jahre ins Gefängnis. Das Braunschweiger Landgericht verurteilte den Mann am Donnerstag wegen gewerbsmäßigen Betrugs. Der Schaden beträgt mehr als acht Millionen Euro.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Zweieinhalb Jahre Haft für Millionen-Betrug mit Flirt-SMS*

Animateure statt Singles: Betreiber von Kontaktbörse vor Gericht - Seesen | Nachrichten aus der Region - Goslarsche Zeitung



> Wie ein ausgebuffter Großbetrüger wirkte der junge Mann mit der schnittig-kurzen Pferdeschwanzfrisur dennoch nicht. „Ich war mir wirklich keiner Schuld bewusst“, beteuerte er sichtlich zerknirscht. Er habe sich sogar im Vorfeld bei den Providern der von ihm genutzten SMS-Premiumdienste erkundigt. Sie hätten ihm versichert, alles sei „ganz legal“.


Wenn das eine Schutzbehauptung wäre, warum würden sich die Provider das bieten lassen? Wurden die Provider dazu befragt???


----------

